# Official "Latest Greatest" Supplement Thread



## BigDyl (May 25, 2006)

***Post the Latest Greatest Supplements Here***


----------



## BigDyl (May 25, 2006)

Scivation - Radox


From their website:


Radox is a new, maximum strength, free radical scavenger. This unrivaled formula contains a full spectrum of the most scientifically advanced compounds with antioxidant properties ever to be incorporated into one formula.

Be a Free Radical! Don't Succumb to Them! Let Redox add years and energy to your life and feel...Young...Strong...Vital!

Nutrition Facts:
Serving Size: 3 Capsules
Servings Per Container: 30 
Amount Per Serving % DV*
Coenzyme Q10 30 mg **%
Lutein (from marigold lutein esters) 9 mg **%
Lipoic Acid 200 mg **%
OligoProanthoCyanidins (From 95% Grean Tea Extract) 200 mg **%
Catechins (60% EGCG, from 90% Green Tea Extract) 200 mg **%
Ginkgo Leaf Extract (30% Flavon Glucosides, 10% Glinkgolactones less than 5ppm Ginkgolic Acid) 200 mg **%
Lycopene 9 mg **%


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 25, 2006)

You buy stock in this product?  Is this spam?


----------



## BigDyl (May 25, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> You buy stock in this product?  Is this spam?




 


No, read the ingridients foo.  It looks like an interesting anti oxidant.


The point of this thread is for everyone to post supps they are interested in and have or have no tried.  I haven't even tried it yet.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 25, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> No, read the ingridients foo.  It looks like an interesting anti oxidant.
> 
> 
> The point of this thread is for everyone to post supps they are interested in and have or have no tried.  I haven't even tried it yet.



Uhh ... i was fugin wif ya foo


----------



## musclepump (May 25, 2006)

I think that Anator-p70 is currently MuscleTech's latest "great" supplement.


----------



## BigDyl (May 25, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> I think that Anator-p70 is currently MuscleTech's latest "great" supplement.




Oh, and I forgot to mention, the word muscletech is officially banned from this thread.


----------



## Arnold (May 25, 2006)

this one


----------



## musclepump (May 25, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> this one





Haha!


----------



## BigDyl (May 25, 2006)

I already have Anbolic Matrix RX and Maximum Pump.


----------



## GFR (May 25, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> ***Post the Latest Greatest Supplements Here***



*Food*


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 25, 2006)

I dont trust the supplment industry at all.

Sorry.


----------



## BigDyl (May 25, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> I dont trust the supplment industry at all.
> 
> Sorry.






Explain.


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 25, 2006)

How can people trust compaines who make ridiculous claims, are promoted by obviously lying bodybuilders and that cost more money than their illegal counterparts.

The world has gone mad I tell you!


----------



## dumbdumbdinkel3 (May 25, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> I dont trust the supplment industry at all.
> 
> Sorry.




what do you trust or believe? first you cant believe there are more genetic freaks out there than just the ifbb pros and now this?...it must be hard for you to keep a steady relationship. i feel sorry for you


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 25, 2006)

dumbdumbdinkel3 said:
			
		

> what do you trust or believe? first you cant believe there are more genetic freaks out there than just the ifbb pros and now this?...it must be hard for you to keep a steady relationship. i feel sorry for you



who the fuck are you?

quit following me around posting gibberish because I told you I didnt buy your so called story.

I never said I didnt believe genetic freaks existed, but they are rare and I just dont buy the story.

If you knew anything about the world of bodybuilding, you would know that most supplements are half what they claim to be and cost 3 times what they are worth.... many are even worth less than that.


----------



## dumbdumbdinkel3 (May 25, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> who the fuck are you?
> 
> quit following me around posting gibberish because I told you I didnt buy your so called story.
> 
> ...




lol!!! who the fuck r u??? but true that about the comment on supps. you can make your own transport systems just as good if not better than stupid shit like celltech


----------



## GFR (May 25, 2006)

dumbdumbdinkel3 said:
			
		

> what do you trust or believe? first you cant believe there are more genetic freaks out there than just the ifbb pros and now this?...it must be hard for you to keep a steady relationship. i feel sorry for you


----------



## thebarbarianway (May 25, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> How can people trust compaines who make ridiculous claims, are promoted by obviously lying bodybuilders and that cost more money than their illegal counterparts.
> 
> The world has gone mad I tell you!



It's true!   Supplement companies spend more money on packaging and advertising than the products themselves...

It's all about making money...a lot of advertising research shows that supplement companies invest more money determing how to package and market a product than making a high quality product...

remember...every company has a price point...the better quality product they make...the more it will cost them and the less money they make...

And since most of us are suckers...we keep buying the same crappy products and the cylce continues.....


----------



## dumbdumbdinkel3 (May 25, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


----------



## pengers84 (May 26, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> How can people trust compaines who make ridiculous claims, are promoted by obviously lying bodybuilders and that cost more money than their illegal counterparts.
> 
> The world has gone mad I tell you!



You cant, but you can look at results of scientific studies conducted on supplements by academic researchers that have no ties to supplement companies.


----------



## Arnold (May 26, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> How can people trust compaines who make ridiculous claims, are promoted by obviously lying bodybuilders and that cost more money than their illegal counterparts.




quite a generalization there, not all supplement companies do this.


----------



## pengers84 (May 26, 2006)

does yours?


----------



## BigDyl (May 26, 2006)

Hey Rob, I can make you some better looking graphics for your bottles... for a small fee of course.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 26, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> I dont trust the supplment industry at all.
> 
> Sorry.



Ouch, that hurts.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 26, 2006)

thebarbarianway said:
			
		

> It's true!   Supplement companies spend more money on packaging and advertising than the products themselves...
> 
> It's all about making money...a lot of advertising research shows that supplement companies invest more money determing how to package and market a product than making a high quality product...
> 
> ...



This is an interesting comment.  And not one I can disagree with.  But is it the fault of the companies, or the fault of the buying public???

I cannot begin to tell you how frustrating it is to spend a year working on a compound, getting the dosage right, testing it with dozens of people, and then putting it on the market with great feedback, in some cases bloodwork, etc.  Only to watch shitty products, made with fanciful proprietary blends used to disguise underdosing, outsell our products.  

Consumers drive the market, and they make the companies who spend more on marketing then in efficacy succeed.


----------



## BigDyl (May 26, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> This is an interesting comment.  And not one I can disagree with.  But is it the fault of the companies, or the fault of the buying public???
> 
> I cannot begin to tell you how frustrating it is to spend a year working on a compound, getting the dosage right, testing it with dozens of people, and then putting it on the market with great feedback, in some cases bloodwork, etc.  Only to watch shitty products, made with fanciful proprietary blends used to disguise underdosing, outsell our products.
> 
> Consumers drive the market, and they make the companies who spend more on marketing then in efficacy succeed.




So you're the one who creates compounds for avant labs?  What do you do, wear a lab coat and measure ingredients in beekers?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 26, 2006)

Firstly, I am not affiliated with Avant Labs, and have not been for over a year now.  

Secondly, I am not a chemist, I am the COO of Designer Supplements.

Thirdly, we don't "create" compounds, we create supplements by finding novel compounds, or novel uses for compounds.  We do this through various methods including hypothesizing on activity and alpha-testing.  We contract with chem houses to extract or make the compounds, and in many cases need to teach them how to do this as our products are typically novel.

I do have a cool lab coat and a nice set of beakers I got as a gift in the third grade!


----------

